# Relocating Septic tank



## Captain Const (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I would like to say I have read and learned from many great posts on this site. I think this is a great place for information. Hopefully everyone is keeping their head above water in this economy.
My question is I have a small addition to excavate which would include relocating a 15 year old 1500 gallon precast septic tank 25 feet, I was wondering if it was worth tring to move or just install a new one? If you would move it would a 315 size excavator be able to handle it? This is a small job for a friend so its all about cost to him. Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Captain Const said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I would like to say I have read and learned from many great posts on this site. I think this is a great place for information. Hopefully everyone is keeping their head above water in this economy.
> My question is I have a small addition to excavate which would include relocating a 15 year old 1500 gallon precast septic tank 25 feet, I was wondering if it was worth tring to move or just install a new one? If you would move it would a 315 size excavator be able to handle it? This is a small job for a friend so its all about cost to him. Thanks in advance for any opinions.


Hire a septic tank contractor to do it.

I passed the state of Florida plumbing contractors exam and I can legally do septic tanks, but I hire septic tank companies to do that type of work, it is a specialized field.

Depending on where you are located, you may not legally be able to do it without being properly licensed.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

You should be able to find out the craning capacity, or just about any capability of a given machine at manufacturers websites. The weight of the tank would be pretty easy to calculate a ball park weight.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

new tank, any joints in tank if it's a 2 piece, are ramnecked, to get it resealed, buy a new tank.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

I am with Day, new tank done sianara. sleep at night afterwards. Besides you need specialized rigging to lift it.


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

cheaper / quicker go with new one


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Just get a new tank as stated above.

The last thing you want is to get everything in place to move it, and have it get cracked in the process, and have to buy a new tank anyway.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A 315 will not lift that tank. We have set 1,000 gallon tanks with the lids off and it can get a little hairy. You would have to dig around it, have it pumped, dig a new hole and have a truck crane come in and move it. You could get a pre-cast concrete place to do it. 

Chances are, you will crack the tank. You are better off pumping it out, crushing it and burying it, then install and brand new one.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Captain Const said:


> ...I was wondering if it was worth tring to move or just install a new one?


"Worth" it to who? If you were to succeed at re-using the tank who benefits? If you were to succeed at reusing it would you have to warrant the tank "sound"?

I like the idea of trying to save something if it'll put a good buck in my pocket; but not at the risk of some bigger bucks going out of the same pocket sometime down the road.

FWIW - I'd guess the tank weighs between 13K and 16K pounds without the lid.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

The tank would laugh at a 315. No way could you safely move it and reinstall it in another excavated hole. Here is a pic of a truck with a jib on it and this guy has another tank about the same weight on his bed close to the cab. Still picks him off the ground. Notice our employee with his hard had vest and safety glasses on. The truck owner is the guy in the red shirt.


----------



## Captain Const (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your thoughts on the subject. I am going to purchase a new tank when the project starts. I dont think it is cost effective to use a larger machine just to move the tank and still have no garurantee of the tank surviving the move.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Blas said:


> The tank would laugh at a 315. No way could you safely move it and reinstall it in another excavated hole. Here is a pic of a truck with a jib on it and this guy has another tank about the same weight on his bed close to the cab. Still picks him off the ground. Notice our employee with his hard had vest and safety glasses on. The truck owner is the guy in the red shirt.


Maybe I am just not seeing it, but how come there are no outriggers on that truck ??


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> Maybe I am just not seeing it, but how come there are no outriggers on that truck ??


They were an extra $5,000 option and in this economy they passed on em. Figured they could just load an extra tank and hire some kid in a t-shirt to do the deliveries!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> .
> 
> Chances are, you will crack the tank. You are better off pumping it out, crushing it and burying it, then install and brand new one.


if it is gonna be under the excavation might want to do something other than just crushing it and building on top of it
just my opinion


----------



## FthillGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

Captain Const said:


> Thanks guys for your thoughts on the subject. I am going to purchase a new tank when the project starts. I dont think it is cost effective to use a larger machine just to move the tank and still have no garurantee of the tank surviving the move.


 
Good choice.

And welcome to CT. Please take the time to post an introduction in the proper section, and provide your location on your profile.

Thanks.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Maybe I am just not seeing it, but how come there are no outriggers on that truck ??


You know, I never thought about it, but the guys around me with those type of trucks don't have outriggers on theirs either.

Maybe it's a weight issue - with the size of the tanks & the cranes, maybe adding outriggers ends up making them add another set of axles? Far as I know, those cranes just pick up the tank and transport it horizontally off the back of the truck, and then lower it down.....could be wrong.


----------

